# My new loft



## vangimage (Aug 15, 2010)

I am starting a new loft for my young birds, or maybe I will use this as my main loft and convert the other to the young bird loft not sure yet. This one I am planning out will be 6 feet wide 10 feet long and about seven feet high. It will have an aviary in the front.


----------



## vangimage (Aug 15, 2010)

Here I have just leveled most of the ground and set down the cement blocks.


----------



## vangimage (Aug 15, 2010)

Framing for the floor completed.








Flooring put down.


----------



## vangimage (Aug 15, 2010)

Well this is all the work that has been done along with the framing of the front and back side of the loft. Will be up soon.


----------



## rackerman (Jul 29, 2009)

Looking good!


----------



## billyr70 (Jun 11, 2009)

Looks great.


----------



## gogo10131 (Aug 17, 2010)

That's a start!!


----------



## vangimage (Aug 15, 2010)

Thankyou guys, I hope to be finish this weekend. But you know how it goes things always come up.


----------



## vangimage (Aug 15, 2010)

Well here is a photo of my other loft.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

looks nice!.. love the aviary.


----------



## zugbug13 (Sep 10, 2008)

Keep up the good work. I am looking forward to seeing the finished product. Regards, Charlie


----------



## vangimage (Aug 15, 2010)

The first loft was my first real attempt to build a nice loft this new one should be better. 
Thank you guys/ gals for the comments, update I have finish the floor. The back and front have been framed and waiting to screw down the sidings. I should have some photos for all to see tomarrow, may be even finish. But dont let me get ahead of my self maybe the four walls and start the aviary.


----------



## vangimage (Aug 15, 2010)

Well here is photos of the update of the sidings I screw down to the frame first is the front it is upside down and the second is the back. Honestly it is harder than it looks to try to cut the sidings right so that the pattern doesnot look out of place. I have high hopes for this loft.


----------



## vangimage (Aug 15, 2010)

Well here is what I have done so far, hope to be completed by this weekend.


----------

